# Chinese missle launch 35 Miles off CA coast: A message to u.s.?



## JamesMorrison

Here is an interesting video. As far as I have seen none of the MSM on the east coast has picked up this story at all. Some say it was the contrail of a UPS cargo plane. But for those that have seen both missle launches and jet contrails there is no question this is the trail from a single rocket motor. Was this a chinese SLBM? This happened when Obama was in China, are they sending us, or anyone a message?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wiLW48ox7Y[/ame]

JM


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Wry Catcher

Fear and hate mongering is such a stupid hobby.  Really, don't you have anything productive to do?


----------



## rightwinger

It was not a Chinese missile....it was a bunch of frat boys


----------



## Mad Scientist

JamesMorrison said:


> Here is an interesting video. As far as I have seen none of the MSM on the east coast has picked up this story at all. Some say it was the contrail of a UPS cargo plane. But for those that have seen both missle launches and jet contrails there is no question this is the trail from a single rocket motor. Was this a chinese SLBM? This happened when Obama was in China, are they sending us, or anyone a message?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wiLW48ox7Y
> 
> JM


Well the government said it was a contrail and I believe them.

Even though I grew up in Southern California and saw numerous missile launches from Vandenburg AFB and endless contrails from airliners, I too was mistaken in my initial belief that it was a missile even though the trail was *exactly like a missile* that gets launched from a submarine. The contrail was all bunched up from the relative slow speed of the missile then thinned out as it gathered speed. LOL! Excuse me, CONTRAIL! See? I'm still a bit confused about it all.

I for one am happy we have the government and aviation experts there to explain it all to us.


----------



## BlindBoo

The only message being sent is fear and distrust.


----------



## JamesMorrison

Well, watching the video it is obvious it is not a jet contrail. Further, its rate of ascent suggests a rocket motor driven vehicle and not that of a UPS cargo plane. If it is not a missile there is only one explanation that would explain this: It is a rescue flare sent up by the state of California that has finally come to terms with the results of its state governmental overspending and job killing environmentalism.

JM


----------



## bucs90

This was a Chinese missile launch. It was a message. Notice how this story got absolutely erased so quickly? How the gov't barely responded to it?

My friend is a reservists in the Air Force. He was called to respond immediately to the base 12 hours after this. If it was a military accident, why the emergency callup? If it was a private industry plane, are you telling me that in the days of anti-terror and post 9-11 our radars couldnt verify a huge plane only 35 miles off the coast?

Obama was circling China in his trip to send a message. Half our fleet was there with him. So....China sent a message back, saying "Hey dumbass, look what we can do" and the media buried the story. Probably from threats from the gov't on consequences should they keep running the story (such as "Keep running that story and you'll never get another press pass, interview, seat in the media room, etc, etc, and we'll give exlcusive interviews to all your rival networks).

Oh well. China made it's message.


----------



## JBeukema

I'm pretty sure we have at least one thread on this already


----------



## daveman

JamesMorrison said:


> Chinese missle launch 35 Miles off CA coast: A message to u.s.?
> 
> JM



It would have been, if it had been a Chinese missile and not, in fact, an airliner.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Mad Scientist said:


> JamesMorrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting video. As far as I have seen none of the MSM on the east coast has picked up this story at all. Some say it was the contrail of a UPS cargo plane. But for those that have seen both missle launches and jet contrails there is no question this is the trail from a single rocket motor. Was this a chinese SLBM? This happened when Obama was in China, are they sending us, or anyone a message?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wiLW48ox7Y
> 
> JM
> 
> 
> 
> Well the government said it was a contrail and I believe them.
> 
> Even though I grew up in Southern California and saw numerous missile launches from Vandenburg AFB and endless contrails from airliners, I too was mistaken in my initial belief that it was a missile even though the trail was *exactly like a missile* that gets launched from a submarine. The contrail was all bunched up from the relative slow speed of the missile then thinned out as it gathered speed. LOL! Excuse me, CONTRAIL! See? I'm still a bit confused about it all.
> 
> I for one am happy we have the government and aviation experts there to explain it all to us.
Click to expand...


Obammy's Jedi Mind Trick, "these aren't the missile launches you're seeing, it's a contrail from the planet Venus"


----------



## The T

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesMorrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting video. As far as I have seen none of the MSM on the east coast has picked up this story at all. Some say it was the contrail of a UPS cargo plane. But for those that have seen both missle launches and jet contrails there is no question this is the trail from a single rocket motor. Was this a chinese SLBM? This happened when Obama was in China, are they sending us, or anyone a message?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wiLW48ox7Y
> 
> JM
> 
> 
> 
> Well the government said it was a contrail and I believe them.
> 
> Even though I grew up in Southern California and saw numerous missile launches from Vandenburg AFB and endless contrails from airliners, I too was mistaken in my initial belief that it was a missile even though the trail was *exactly like a missile* that gets launched from a submarine. The contrail was all bunched up from the relative slow speed of the missile then thinned out as it gathered speed. LOL! Excuse me, CONTRAIL! See? I'm still a bit confused about it all.
> 
> I for one am happy we have the government and aviation experts there to explain it all to us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obammy's Jedi Mind Trick, "these aren't the missile launches you're seeing, it's a contrail from the planet Venus"
Click to expand...


----------



## Intense

Just remember that State Capitalism is your Friend and you will probably survive the transition.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bucs90 said:


> This was a Chinese missile launch. It was a message. Notice how this story got absolutely erased so quickly? How the gov't barely responded to it?
> 
> My friend is a reservists in the Air Force. He was called to respond immediately to the base 12 hours after this. If it was a military accident, why the emergency callup? If it was a private industry plane, are you telling me that in the days of anti-terror and post 9-11 our radars couldnt verify a huge plane only 35 miles off the coast?
> 
> Obama was circling China in his trip to send a message. Half our fleet was there with him. So....China sent a message back, saying "Hey dumbass, look what we can do" and the media buried the story. Probably from threats from the gov't on consequences should they keep running the story (such as "Keep running that story and you'll never get another press pass, interview, seat in the media room, etc, etc, and we'll give exlcusive interviews to all your rival networks).
> 
> Oh well. China made it's message.



This is more believeable than the bullshit from others I have read.
Liberals call it fear mongering. Kiss my ass remember that tiny little Island December 7 1941?


----------



## liebuster

There's no way that was a jet. Not with the red and orange flame coming out the back. If everones first thought is that was a missle.....Then it probably was.


----------



## Paulie

A UPS cargo plane???

Where's the soda spitting on keyboard smiley at?


----------



## Intense

Either one does or doesn't believe this Administration.


----------



## uscitizen

The Chnese were only testing a missle they are developing for the US military.


----------



## SFC Ollie

A Missile which appears at the scheduled time that a regularly scheduled airliner would be in the same position, think about it.


----------



## daveman

We now interrupt the WHARRGARBL for a moment of rationality.

Mystery missile launch off California  solved? | Watts Up With That?

Thank you.  You may now resume your WHARRGARBL.


----------



## uscitizen

SFC Ollie said:


> A Missile which appears at the scheduled time that a regularly scheduled airliner would be in the same position, think about it.



so you are saying that UPS is now launching missles?


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Missile which appears at the scheduled time that a regularly scheduled airliner would be in the same position, think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that UPS is now launching missles?
Click to expand...


When it absolutely, positively has to be there in 22 minutes.


----------



## SFC Ollie

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Missile which appears at the scheduled time that a regularly scheduled airliner would be in the same position, think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you are saying that UPS is now launching missles?
Click to expand...


UM, no. I am saying that it was more than likely the normally scheduled airliner.


----------



## shintao

rightwinger said:


> It was not a Chinese missile....it was a bunch of frat boys



Ask the Air Force. It was probably a weather balloon.


----------



## Paulie

daveman said:


> We now interrupt the WHARRGARBL for a moment of rationality.
> 
> Mystery missile launch off California  solved? | Watts Up With That?
> 
> Thank you.  You may now resume your WHARRGARBL.



I find it to be a bit disturbing that you actually believe that.

I don't have any opinion one way or the other on WHY a missile was launched, or who was responsible for it.

I just know that it was a missile.  I was an ICBM maintenance technician in the Air Force, and I've seen enough missile and satellite launches to know rocket propulsion when I see it.

A cargo or passenger airplane does not have an orange glow like that object in the video.  That's hallmark solid fuel rocket propulsion.


----------



## Wry Catcher

bucs90 said:


> This was a Chinese missile launch. It was a message. Notice how this story got absolutely erased so quickly? How the gov't barely responded to it?
> 
> My friend is a reservists in the Air Force. He was called to respond immediately to the base 12 hours after this. If it was a military accident, why the emergency callup? If it was a private industry plane, are you telling me that in the days of anti-terror and post 9-11 our radars couldnt verify a huge plane only 35 miles off the coast?
> 
> Obama was circling China in his trip to send a message. Half our fleet was there with him. So....China sent a message back, saying "Hey dumbass, look what we can do" and the media buried the story. Probably from threats from the gov't on consequences should they keep running the story (such as "Keep running that story and you'll never get another press pass, interview, seat in the media room, etc, etc, and we'll give exlcusive interviews to all your rival networks).
> 
> Oh well. China made it's message.



Well, my former high school baseball coach told me yesterday that his sister's ex-brother-in-laws former lover's learned from a judge whose caddie sells him his weed that the contrail was nothing more than a fart produced by Meg Whitman.  So who, or whom, are we going to believe?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Paulie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We now interrupt the WHARRGARBL for a moment of rationality.
> 
> Mystery missile launch off California  solved? | Watts Up With That?
> 
> Thank you.  You may now resume your WHARRGARBL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be a bit disturbing that you actually believe that.
> 
> I don't have any opinion one way or the other on WHY a missile was launched, or who was responsible for it.
> 
> I just know that it was a missile.  I was an ICBM maintenance technician in the Air Force, and I've seen enough missile and satellite launches to know rocket propulsion when I see it.
> 
> A cargo or passenger airplane does not have an orange glow like that object in the video.  That's hallmark solid fuel rocket propulsion.
Click to expand...


Hint, sunset. Get it?


----------



## Paulie

SFC Ollie said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We now interrupt the WHARRGARBL for a moment of rationality.
> 
> Mystery &#8220;missile launch&#8221; off California &#8211; solved? | Watts Up With That?
> 
> Thank you.  You may now resume your WHARRGARBL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be a bit disturbing that you actually believe that.
> 
> I don't have any opinion one way or the other on WHY a missile was launched, or who was responsible for it.
> 
> I just know that it was a missile.  I was an ICBM maintenance technician in the Air Force, and I've seen enough missile and satellite launches to know rocket propulsion when I see it.
> 
> A cargo or passenger airplane does not have an orange glow like that object in the video.  That's hallmark solid fuel rocket propulsion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hint, sunset. Get it?
Click to expand...


How about no?

You don't see orange glow from airplane turbine engines like that.  In that video, you see one single glow coming from the rear of the object as it's ascending.  Cargo or passenger planes have several turbine engines mounted across the span of the aircraft, and are MUCH smaller than a rocket engine.

Usually the only time you'll see the glow from a turbine engine is engagement of the afterburner for extra thrust, at takeoff or for supersonic speed.  And that's in fighter jets.

You simply don't see that kind of thing on a passenger or cargo plane during regular flight.  

Use your damn head.


----------



## daveman

Paulie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> We now interrupt the WHARRGARBL for a moment of rationality.
> 
> Mystery missile launch off California  solved? | Watts Up With That?
> 
> Thank you.  You may now resume your WHARRGARBL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be a bit disturbing that you actually believe that.
> 
> I don't have any opinion one way or the other on WHY a missile was launched, or who was responsible for it.
> 
> I just know that it was a missile.  I was an ICBM maintenance technician in the Air Force, and I've seen enough missile and satellite launches to know rocket propulsion when I see it.
> 
> A cargo or passenger airplane does not have an orange glow like that object in the video.  That's hallmark solid fuel rocket propulsion.
Click to expand...

Then you know that "missile" will never reach very far, because it's moving far too slowly.  It's travelling no faster than, say, an airliner.  

And no, they can't be throttled back.  Especially solid rocket boosters.


----------



## daveman

Paulie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be a bit disturbing that you actually believe that.
> 
> I don't have any opinion one way or the other on WHY a missile was launched, or who was responsible for it.
> 
> I just know that it was a missile.  I was an ICBM maintenance technician in the Air Force, and I've seen enough missile and satellite launches to know rocket propulsion when I see it.
> 
> A cargo or passenger airplane does not have an orange glow like that object in the video.  That's hallmark solid fuel rocket propulsion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint, sunset. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about no?
> 
> You don't see orange glow from airplane turbine engines like that.  In that video, you see one single glow coming from the rear of the object as it's ascending.  Cargo or passenger planes have several turbine engines mounted across the span of the aircraft, and are MUCH smaller than a rocket engine.
> 
> Usually the only time you'll see the glow from a turbine engine is engagement of the afterburner for extra thrust, at takeoff or for supersonic speed.  And that's in fighter jets.
> 
> You simply don't see that kind of thing on a passenger or cargo plane during regular flight.
> 
> Use your damn head.
Click to expand...

You do when the sun reflects off a polished aluminum skin.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It HAD to be a Chinese missile because it was made of X-boxes, just ask rdean


----------



## georgephillip

I suppose this is a bad time to mention the numerous US missile launches from California that routinely come down in the Pacific Ocean near China?

Think the Chinese might find a message or two in that?


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> I suppose this is a bad time to mention the numerous US missile launches from California that routinely come down in the Pacific Ocean near China?
> 
> Think the Chinese might find a message or two in that?



And leave it to George to make it America's fault!


----------



## georgephillip

Didn't the former ambassador interviewed in the video speculate the missile was launched from a US submarine as a "show of force" while Obama was in Asia?


----------



## Paulie

daveman said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hint, sunset. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about no?
> 
> You don't see orange glow from airplane turbine engines like that.  In that video, you see one single glow coming from the rear of the object as it's ascending.  Cargo or passenger planes have several turbine engines mounted across the span of the aircraft, and are MUCH smaller than a rocket engine.
> 
> Usually the only time you'll see the glow from a turbine engine is engagement of the afterburner for extra thrust, at takeoff or for supersonic speed.  And that's in fighter jets.
> 
> You simply don't see that kind of thing on a passenger or cargo plane during regular flight.
> 
> Use your damn head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do when the sun reflects off a polished aluminum skin.
Click to expand...


Someone's really reaching here.

The speed of the object in the video seems to be that of a short range missile.  Early in the boost phase, it starts out slow and accelerates.  I don't see anything about the speed of the object in the video that disqualifies rocket propulsion.

I'm not even trying to guess what KIND of missile it is.  I just know that what I'm looking at is rocket propulsion of some type.


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> Didn't the former ambassador interviewed in the video speculate the missile was launched from a US submarine as a "show of force" while Obama was in Asia?


Do you know what "speculate" means?


----------



## georgephillip

Could the missile have been launched from a submarine?


----------



## georgephillip

daveman said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the former ambassador interviewed in the video speculate the missile was launched from a US submarine as a "show of force" while Obama was in Asia?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what "speculate" means?
Click to expand...

Did you watch the video (yet)?

The missile was launched from just north of Catalina Island.


----------



## daveman

Paulie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about no?
> 
> You don't see orange glow from airplane turbine engines like that.  In that video, you see one single glow coming from the rear of the object as it's ascending.  Cargo or passenger planes have several turbine engines mounted across the span of the aircraft, and are MUCH smaller than a rocket engine.
> 
> Usually the only time you'll see the glow from a turbine engine is engagement of the afterburner for extra thrust, at takeoff or for supersonic speed.  And that's in fighter jets.
> 
> You simply don't see that kind of thing on a passenger or cargo plane during regular flight.
> 
> Use your damn head.
> 
> 
> 
> You do when the sun reflects off a polished aluminum skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone's really reaching here.
Click to expand...

Sunlight doesn't reflect off polished aluminum?  Really?


Paulie said:


> The speed of the object in the video seems to be that of a short range missile.  Early in the boost phase, it starts out slow and accelerates.  I don't see anything about the speed of the object in the video that disqualifies rocket propulsion.
> 
> I'm not even trying to guess what KIND of missile it is.  I just know that what I'm looking at is rocket propulsion of some type.


What you "know" is incorrect.  The object is not accelerating; it's travelling at a constant rate.  Rockets under boost don't do that.  Furthermore, there is no glow from a hot exhaust  behind it until it gets higher.  If it's a rocket, why are there no visible combustion gases throughout the whole video?  Especially since the "missile" is supposed to be headed out to sea, away from the camera?  

This video has a still photo of US Airways Flight 808 out of Honolulu headed to Phoenix.  It's virtually identical to a still in the video.  

Officials Say "Mystery Missile" a Plane | Featured Videos | Comcast.net


----------



## daveman

georgephillip said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't the former ambassador interviewed in the video speculate the missile was launched from a US submarine as a "show of force" while Obama was in Asia?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what "speculate" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you watch the video (yet)?
> 
> The missile was launched from just north of Catalina Island.
Click to expand...

Yes, I watched the video.  The "missile" was US Airways Flight 808, and it launched in Honolulu, and passed over LA at the time the video was taken.  It even flew over Catalina:


----------



## georgephillip

And the next missile launch from Vandenburg is scheduled for December. (Don't tell the Chinese)


----------



## Paulie

daveman said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do when the sun reflects off a polished aluminum skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's really reaching here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sunlight doesn't reflect off polished aluminum?  Really?
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The speed of the object in the video seems to be that of a short range missile.  Early in the boost phase, it starts out slow and accelerates.  I don't see anything about the speed of the object in the video that disqualifies rocket propulsion.
> 
> I'm not even trying to guess what KIND of missile it is.  I just know that what I'm looking at is rocket propulsion of some type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you "know" is incorrect.  The object is not accelerating; it's travelling at a constant rate.  Rockets under boost don't do that.  Furthermore, there is no glow from a hot exhaust  behind it until it gets higher.  If it's a rocket, why are there no visible combustion gases throughout the whole video?  Especially since the "missile" is supposed to be headed out to sea, away from the camera?
> 
> This video has a still photo of US Airways Flight 808 out of Honolulu headed to Phoenix.  It's virtually identical to a still in the video.
> 
> Officials Say "Mystery Missile" a Plane | Featured Videos | Comcast.net
Click to expand...


  Ok dude.


----------



## Mad Scientist

liebuster said:


> There's no way that was a jet. Not with the red  and orange flame coming out the back. If everones first thought is that  was a missle.....Then it probably was.


Didn't you see the press release? UPS jets have  afterburners now. 


daveman said:


> Then you know that "missile" will never reach very far, because *it's moving far too slowly.  It's travelling no faster than, say, an airliner.  *


You must know that missiles like that travel in the transonic range, multiple times the speed of sound. An airliner does maybe 600 mph?

C'mon Daveman, you can't always be a "Company Man" can you?


----------



## Intense

georgephillip said:


> I suppose this is a bad time to mention the numerous US missile launches from California that routinely come down in the Pacific Ocean near China?
> 
> Think the Chinese might find a message or two in that?



Oh really?   

Maybe you can show us on Google Earth?

Google Maps


----------



## daveman

Paulie said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone's really reaching here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunlight doesn't reflect off polished aluminum?  Really?
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The speed of the object in the video seems to be that of a short range missile.  Early in the boost phase, it starts out slow and accelerates.  I don't see anything about the speed of the object in the video that disqualifies rocket propulsion.
> 
> I'm not even trying to guess what KIND of missile it is.  I just know that what I'm looking at is rocket propulsion of some type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you "know" is incorrect.  The object is not accelerating; it's travelling at a constant rate.  Rockets under boost don't do that.  Furthermore, there is no glow from a hot exhaust  behind it until it gets higher.  If it's a rocket, why are there no visible combustion gases throughout the whole video?  Especially since the "missile" is supposed to be headed out to sea, away from the camera?
> 
> This video has a still photo of US Airways Flight 808 out of Honolulu headed to Phoenix.  It's virtually identical to a still in the video.
> 
> Officials Say "Mystery Missile" a Plane | Featured Videos | Comcast.net
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok dude.
Click to expand...

Well, goodness, I guess I just can't compete with expert analysis based on "I seen a couple."


----------



## daveman

Mad Scientist said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way that was a jet. Not with the red  and orange flame coming out the back. If everones first thought is that  was a missle.....Then it probably was.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you see the press release? UPS jets have  afterburners now.
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you know that "missile" will never reach very far, because *it's moving far too slowly.  It's travelling no faster than, say, an airliner.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must know that missiles like that travel in the transonic range, multiple times the speed of sound. An airliner does maybe 600 mph?
> 
> C'mon Daveman, you can't always be a "Company Man" can you?
Click to expand...

I'm just wondering about the practical utility of a missile that can be engaged and destroyed by a fighter armed with Sidewinders or 20mm cannon.


----------



## daveman

Intense said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this is a bad time to mention the numerous US missile launches from California that routinely come down in the Pacific Ocean near China?
> 
> Think the Chinese might find a message or two in that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Maybe you can show us on Google Earth?
> 
> Google Maps
Click to expand...

Easy.

Steps 21 and 36 are particularly cunning.  The Chinese will suspect nothing.


----------



## Intense

daveman said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose this is a bad time to mention the numerous US missile launches from California that routinely come down in the Pacific Ocean near China?
> 
> Think the Chinese might find a message or two in that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Maybe you can show us on Google Earth?
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy.
> 
> Steps 21 and 36 are particularly cunning.  The Chinese will suspect nothing.
Click to expand...


Well thank You for clearing that up Dave, Good Job!


----------



## rdean

Chinese missle launch 35 Miles off CA coast: A message to u.s.? 

What message could they be sending?  They already own the Republican Party.


----------



## daveman

Intense said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> Maybe you can show us on Google Earth?
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> Easy.
> 
> Steps 21 and 36 are particularly cunning.  The Chinese will suspect nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well thank Youfor clearing that up Dave, Good Job!
Click to expand...


*tips hat*


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> Chinese missle launch 35 Miles off CA coast: A message to u.s.?
> 
> What message could they be sending?  They already own the Republican Party.



  It wasn't a missile, you moron.

And besides, they only have room in their back pockets for one party.


----------



## loosecannon

considering the events of the last few days one must wonder whether this was a North Korean sub launched missile intended to send a message and the world didn't take notice.


----------



## loosecannon

daveman said:


> It wasn't a missile, you moron.



how do you know that, dummy?


----------



## SFC Ollie

loosecannon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a missile, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that, dummy?
Click to expand...


Because some of us can read and understand what we read. It was a scheduled airliner which was right on schedule.


----------



## rdean

daveman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese missle launch 35 Miles off CA coast: A message to u.s.?
> 
> What message could they be sending?  They already own the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a missile, you moron.
> 
> And besides, they only have room in their back pockets for one party.
Click to expand...


So you show something from 1996?  That's hilarious.  And you call ME a moron?  Let me show you how things change:

Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs

Between 2001 and 2008, 2.4 million jobs were lost or displaced, including 91,400 in 2008 alone, despite a dramatic decline in total and bilateral U.S.-China trade deficits that began in the second half of that year.

Chamber emerges as formidable political force - Politics - Decision 2010 - msnbc.com

The country's largest business lobby has pledged to spend $75 million in this year's elections. That's on top of a lobbying effort that already has cost the organization nearly $190 million since Barack Obama became president in January 2009.

US Chamber of Commerce lobbyist moderated panel on outsourcing American jobs: report | Raw Story

----------------------------------------

Oops, it may have been Democrats in 1996, but since then, it's ALL Republicans.  I know you must be SO proud.


----------



## Mad Scientist

rdean said:


> So you show something from 1996?  That's hilarious.  And you call ME a moron?  Let me show you how things change:
> Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs


Thanks for the thread hi-jack _*moron. *_

I could start a thread about how much I like grilled cheese sandwitches and rdean would probably post something like this:

"Yeah, well, those sandwiches would be even tastier if the Republican Party wasn't owned by the Wisconsin Cheese Lobby!"


----------



## loosecannon

SFC Ollie said:


> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a missile, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that, dummy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because some of us can read and understand what we read. It was a scheduled airliner which was right on schedule.
Click to expand...


so what did you read that so convinced you?


----------



## daveman

loosecannon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a missile, you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that, dummy?
Click to expand...


I showed you.  Can you read?


----------



## daveman

rdean said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese missle launch 35 Miles off CA coast: A message to u.s.?
> 
> What message could they be sending?  They already own the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a missile, you moron.
> 
> And besides, they only have room in their back pockets for one party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you show something from 1996?  That's hilarious.  And you call ME a moron?  Let me show you how things change:
> 
> Unfair China Trade Costs Local Jobs
> 
> Between 2001 and 2008, 2.4 million jobs were lost or displaced, including 91,400 in 2008 alone, despite a dramatic decline in total and bilateral U.S.-China trade deficits that began in the second half of that year.
> 
> Chamber emerges as formidable political force - Politics - Decision 2010 - msnbc.com
> 
> The country's largest business lobby has pledged to spend $75 million in this year's elections. That's on top of a lobbying effort that already has cost the organization nearly $190 million since Barack Obama became president in January 2009.
> 
> US Chamber of Commerce lobbyist moderated panel on outsourcing American jobs: report | Raw Story
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Oops, it may have been Democrats in 1996, but since then, it's ALL Republicans.  I know you must be SO proud.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure Chinese waiters were giving a thousand dollars each to Hillary out of their own pockets.  

You just keep pretending Democrats are completely innocent, despite all evidence to the contrary.  I'd expect nothing less from you.


----------



## daveman

loosecannon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know that, dummy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because some of us can read and understand what we read. It was a scheduled airliner which was right on schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so what did you read that so convinced you?
Click to expand...

Do you think it was a missile?  What have you read that convinced you?


----------

